# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Skeeter and Scooter... The good old Cobalts :)

## Heather

Just a couple of Skeeter and Scooter. They were more interested in eating dinner than having their photos taken  :Wink: . 





 :Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Geo II

----------


## Lynn

Beautiful , Heath !   :Butterfly:

----------


## bill

Love these little guys!!!


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

So pretty!

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: . They are my first dart frogs.

----------


## Heather

Scooter.... "Breakfast? :P"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Geo II, pskcatlet

----------


## Xavier

I think that Scooter and Pirate would get along_ just_ great!  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Amy

Haha that's a great pic!!

----------


## bill

> Scooter.... "Breakfast? :P"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Scooter is not asking for breakfast, he's asking where his new home is  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

